

Matisse: Radical Invention (technology reveals 8 years of changes to a painting) - telemachos
http://www.artic.edu/aic/exhibitions/matisse/p0.html

======
telemachos
If you live in or near to NYC, the exhibit opens July 18th at the MOMA:

<http://www.moma.org/visit/calendar/exhibitions/969> (their website is god-
awful busy and flash-filled)

Related articles:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/07/11/arts/20100711-...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/07/11/arts/20100711-matisse-
bathers-moma.html)
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/11/arts/design/11matisse.html>

